# My Starter Diet.....



## Argento (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, so am new to all this, and having learned the basics I would like some opinions / advice on my protein diet. So as below, I have shown what I shall be consuming on a daily basis. (I am trying to bulk up)

Morning

Protein Shake On Route To Work

2 Slices Of Wholemeal Bread - Light Amount Of Spread (Sometime With Honey)

1 Banana

Lunch & Afternoon

130g Tune

3 Bolied Eggs

2 Slices Of Wholemeal Bread - Light amount of Spread

Small Amount Of Pasta With Chicken

1 Banana

Evening

2 Chicken Breasts

Boiled Potatoes

Brocolli

3 Boiled Eggs

Protein Shake Before Bed

All Day Drinking Plenty Of Water

Ok,so how's this looking so far, should I eat more in smaller and more frequent portions or am I good with this set up? Any advice appreciated!!

Cheers

Argento


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

what your eating looks fine try if u can and break it up a little maybe 5-6 meals a day (obviously not big 1s) this way u will be getting a steady release of carbs and protein,

whats your training regime like??


----------



## Argento (Aug 2, 2010)

It was 3-4 times a week, but from what I have been reading over the past few days on here, I think I'll need to step it up to maybe 5-6 days with a rest day inbetween.

I have also just purchased some creatine & some l-glutamine tablets which I will be introducing into the diet too.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Training 3 to 4 times a week could be fine for you, even that could at times be too much. If you are training naturally then it probably is the most you want to do anyway and 5 or 6 times a week is going over board and could lead to overtraining and you going backwards, run down and maybe even ill.

More seems better, but it really isn't mostly - you won't get to your goals any quicker and if you are training hard for the 3 sessions a week you are doing then you will need the 4 other days in a week to recover, repair and grow properly.

To bulk up you need to work out a diet that puts you in a slight calorie excess, so just over and above your Basal Metabolic Rate [google this if you don't know what it is and use the activity level adjusted calculators to work it out for you...] If you do not go over this amount, you will not get any bigger, it's as simple as that. If your diet there has enough calories in it to go over you will get bigger. Hope that helps dude.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

In my opinion you are eating too much in one meal, you should try and break this up in to 4 main meals and 2 snack like meas+ your Post workout shake, try and get in some oats/ basic muesli and nuts/peanutbutter cottage cheese, they are quite nice together believe it or not, try having a macro nutrient counting day, I don't know your stats or your lifestyle but a bulking diet should have at least 3500 calories imo.....


----------



## Argento (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow thanks for the info, my BMR is coming in between 1616.9 & 1629.1, so I have to consume more calories than this every day?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Did you work it using the ones that are adjusted to your physical activity levels? ie if you have a very active job and train hard, you will require much more than someone who sits in an office 9-5 and trains once a week.

OR you could and what most do is just keep upping the amount you are eating over time till you are gaining weight.

However, eating way in excess will just lead to gaining unwanted fat, so that's why I would advise working out how you much you need to create a slight calorie excess and then work out using the food labels, calorie counters etc how much your food is containing.


----------



## Argento (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheers Phil, using the Harris Benedict Formlua this now equates to 2509.6 (BMR of 1619.1 x 1.55 - Exercising 3-5 times a week).

Ok so now onto do some macronutrient counting!!!

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Argento (Aug 2, 2010)

jimhardy7 said:


> Well, the diet is good but if you start changing its timings like eating after regular intervals i.e. initially eating after every 1-2 hours and then gradually to bring it to half an hour will make you a great man with great body shape and you'll get highly-prominent in your circles of friends and colleagues. I have been reading several articles on diet plans and training sessions over the years and practically I saw their results in my friends' circles; really groundbreaking outcomes that one can't even believe!


Jim, I'm not really sure what to make of your comment, but thanks for the input.


----------

